# knpv USA?



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.knpv-usa.com/

legit?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Have come across this myself and scratched my head a few times or more myself Joby.:-k


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Not Legit!!!!!


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Too bad they couldn't start legit one. Of course something of that caliber is never a easy task to start up.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

The KNPV is best left where it was born. It would be a shame to see it get ruined and watered down. It is already changing a little where it is. Can you imagine what would happen to it here?[-X


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> The KNPV is best left where it was born. It would be a shame to see it get ruined and watered down. It is already changing a little where it is. Can you imagine what would happen to it here?[-X


Yup politics and money would absolutely destroy it likes it destroy everything else here.:-\"


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> http://www.knpv-usa.com/
> 
> legit?



It's all in the bald eagle... didn't you know?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I would like to try to train a dog here for the program and trial over there. It is a personal goal of mine.

I think if a group of people could get together without seeing dollar signs, be humble and just try to beat the dutch at their own game (that really is the american way)it could be do able and a good time.

The first part is gonna happen the second part mght be a pipe dream but you never know.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> I would like to try to train a dog here for the program and trial over there. It is a personal goal of mine.
> 
> I think if a group of people could get together without seeing dollar signs, be humble and just try to beat the dutch at their own game (that really is the american way)it could be do able and a good time.
> 
> The first part is gonna happen the second part mght be a pipe dream but you never know.


Most important part is that you are training the dogs and giving them a outlet to enjoy be working dogs.


----------

